# The Top Ten Secrets For Great Sex!



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

Clearly there are no rules, only what lovers have known since Antony and Cleopatra: "Pay attention, be kind, and be loving". But the following Top Ten List might be a useful reminder! Enjoy! 

1. Guys: Great sex starts in the kitchen! Wash the dishes, take out the trash, give her a break, let her know she's appreciated. Romance and exhaustion do not mix -- think about it! (Besides, standing there, side by side, washing and drying those dishes, hands could get to roamin' and motors could get to tickin' ...the most amazing things do happen!) 

2. Gals: Tell that old fool just exactly what you've been waiting for! Most males are notoriously poor mind readers, they just don't "get it". So tell him! "A little softer" or "let me show you" goes much further than, "How come you never know what I want?" 

3. Guys: Take time! Sex is about fun, relaxation, laughter and love -- this is not a competition or a 50-yard dash to the finish line! Start slow, let it build, then finish strong. A glass of wine, maybe some music, a backrub, even a few minutes of silence can shift the mood and make things verrrry interesting!! 

4. Gals: Make Time! How often does sex happen last thing at night, with two exhausted people trying to find each other in the dark? Or, first thing in the morning, half asleep, with bad breath? If sex is important, why not treat it like getting your haircut or picking the kids up after school? 

In other words, schedule time, put it on the calendar and treat it as a key part of keeping yourself and the family running smoothly. 

5. Guys: Think about your 4th date with the woman you love, after you were well acquainted but everything still felt new and exciting. Remember thinking about it, scheduling it, making dinner reservations? 

Remember being on time? Did you bring flowers, maybe plan something romantic or special? Remember taking a shower and using cologne? Well, guess what -- she's still special and she's still waiting! 

6. Gals: If you want great sex, seduce him! This is not rocket science! Most guys are sooooo easy. They're "visual" -- show him what he likes. They're easily flattered -- whisper what he wants to hear. Touch him right there, or if you prefer, right THERE!!! Tease him, just don't be a tease. 

7. Guys: Surprise her. Women love that. And, the beauty is, almost anything will work. Surprise her with flowers, with a card, get a baby-sitter for the evening, put a note on the windshield of her car. Even surprise her by cleaning the bathroom! Almost anything will work, just be kind, be gentle, and put a little thought into it. 

8. Gals: With all the talk about "size", remember that a man's biggest sex organ is his imagination -- so use your own! Everyone has fantasies -- some romantic, some kinky, maybe even a few that are slightly dangerous or outrageous. What are yours? And, what are his? Why not play dress-up? Why not go on a date with someone "new"? 

9. Guys: I just told the gals you have a great imagination -- don't make me a liar! Use it! How long has it been since you had sex in the back seat of a Ford? Would she enjoy a date with a spy? Being seduced by a plumber or "the cable guy"? Is your shower big enough for two? Ever done it at the office -- how about her office? 

10. Gals: Take time to add variety and spice with tasteful magazines, toys, movies and beautiful lingerie. For most people (including men) pornography quickly turns into a turn-off, but a little satin and lace, maybe some sensual pictures or using common household items in a whole new way can sure add delight to the old routine. 

Explore, experiment, lock the bedroom door and play some brand new games! As they say, "Just do it!"


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OK now for a cheerful zombie thread!

1. Guys: Great sex starts in the kitchen! Wash the dishes, take out the trash, give her a break, let her know she's appreciated. Romance and exhaustion do not mix -- think about it! (Besides, standing there, side by side, washing and drying those dishes, hands could get to roamin' and motors could get to tickin' ...the most amazing things do happen!) 

Ok, I admit when putting away groceries I'll pin my wife to the cupboard after strategically finding something that needs to be put away right behind what she is putting away, I'll tell her to move out of my way but not give her any space and then accuse her of trying to grind all over me!

2. Gals: Tell that old fool just exactly what you've been waiting for! Most males are notoriously poor mind readers, they just don't "get it". So tell him! "A little softer" or "let me show you" goes much further than, "How come you never know what I want?" 

Yes, it did take me over a decade to learn to avoid the nipples until way later in the game!

3. Guys: Take time! Sex is about fun, relaxation, laughter and love -- this is not a competition or a 50-yard dash to the finish line! Start slow, let it build, then finish strong. A glass of wine, maybe some music, a backrub, even a few minutes of silence can shift the mood and make things verrrry interesting!! 

oooh, I start by lighting a candle and my wife rolls her eyes. Then I tell her that I have gas and that while I am going to try and hold it all in that this candle is just in case I let one rip so that it will not smell bad and that I am only trying to be considerate. Then I hold my belly and make a pretend grimace on my face and say, "how was your day?" 

4. Gals: Make Time! How often does sex happen last thing at night, with two exhausted people trying to find each other in the dark? Or, first thing in the morning, half asleep, with bad breath? If sex is important, why not treat it like getting your haircut or picking the kids up after school? 

In other words, schedule time, put it on the calendar and treat it as a key part of keeping yourself and the family running smoothly. 


I find that if there is a lot to do, that mid-day procrastination can be a powerful aphrodisiac! Give it a try.


5. Guys: Think about your 4th date with the woman you love, after you were well acquainted but everything still felt new and exciting. Remember thinking about it, scheduling it, making dinner reservations? 

Remember being on time? Did you bring flowers, maybe plan something romantic or special? Remember taking a shower and using cologne? Well, guess what -- she's still special and she's still waiting! 

I am pretty sure if we check our report cards in this area of the relationship that we will find we have been skipping class too much and that yes we might be in a little trouble, the good news is that after many years of marriage now very simple stuff like $5 and fixing the lever on the toilet so that you don't have to stand there and jiggle it anymore as you have had to do for the past six years counts as super awesome extra credit! I mean it is soooo easy, just a little effort guys!

6. Gals: If you want great sex, seduce him! This is not rocket science! Most guys are sooooo easy. They're "visual" -- show him what he likes. They're easily flattered -- whisper what he wants to hear. Touch him right there, or if you prefer, right THERE!!! Tease him, just don't be a tease. 

You can even just swat at it with a rolled up magazine! 

7. Guys: Surprise her. Women love that. And, the beauty is, almost anything will work. Surprise her with flowers, with a card, get a baby-sitter for the evening, put a note on the windshield of her car. Even surprise her by cleaning the bathroom! Almost anything will work, just be kind, be gentle, and put a little thought into it. 

Holy cow! I am making up a counterfeit parking ticket that says, "You are FINE, so FINE, so FINE, hot dang baby!!!" Along with what fine must be paid and that it is due to me!!! Then I'll put that on her windshield! 

8. Gals: With all the talk about "size", remember that a man's biggest sex organ is his imagination -- so use your own! Everyone has fantasies -- some romantic, some kinky, maybe even a few that are slightly dangerous or outrageous. What are yours? And, what are his? Why not play dress-up? Why not go on a date with someone "new"? 

My wife refers to my manhood as my "little jelly bean" while I refer to it as a "Saturn 5 Love Rocket!" Apparently my biggest sex organ (my mind) is indeed freakishly huge!

9. Guys: I just told the gals you have a great imagination -- don't make me a liar! Use it! How long has it been since you had sex in the back seat of a Ford? Would she enjoy a date with a spy? Being seduced by a plumber or "the cable guy"? Is your shower big enough for two? Ever done it at the office -- how about her office? 

Yes... The master bedroom with a locked door and the kids suddenly knocking that they are hungry for a snack does seem pretty lame for me to repeat so often. Agreed!

10. Gals: Take time to add variety and spice with tasteful magazines, toys, movies and beautiful lingerie. For most people (including men) pornography quickly turns into a turn-off, but a little satin and lace, maybe some sensual pictures or using common household items in a whole new way can sure add delight to the old routine. 

I did finally talk to my wife about my clandestine sex robot project in the garage that uses *common household items*. She told me I am a genius and that if I could invent something that turns us into millionaires that she would even help. I almost cried that she would help me, and for the first time I did not feel so alone. I told her that I was trying to build a frenulum stimulator that works like a micro shiatsu pillow that imitates the same motions that she does that drives me crazy, and her eyes lit up and she said, "you really do like that don'y you!" Seriously women, DO get involved in your husband's clandestine sex robot projects, it will mean a lot to him!

Explore, experiment, lock the bedroom door and play some brand new games! As they say, "Just do it!"

Wasn't that the theme of a video someone just posted? "Just do it!"


----------

